# Dvd drive reads as a cd drive.



## Bish Go Die (Aug 18, 2007)

I recently purchased a Dvd-Dom copy of The Sims 2 deluxe, got it home and tried to instal it on my pc.

The game would not autorun as it should have, so i opened my computer and tried to run the disk myself.

The game disk is showing as a DVD-Rom (instead of as The Sims 2) and my DVD drive is now claiming to be a 'CD Drive'(this changes back to normal once the game is removed.

I have called Electronic arts tech support and they game me about a million things to try none of them worked.

This is a 100% legal copy of the disk, is brand new and instals on another pc. I have installed safedisk driver as well as updated the DVD drives drivers yet it still refuses to work.

This is the only DVD drive I have on the pc and do not wish to buy a new one just to play a game.

When I disable CD-Recording on the drive (as suggested by EA tech) and tried to open or explore the disk I got an error message:

Header: Disk is not formatted

Message: Windows cannot read from this disk. The disk could be corrupted or using a format not supported by windows.

My DVD drive is a Philips DVDR1660P1 and this is the first time I have has issues with it regarding not running a disk, all DVD's and CD's I tried before have worked fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Sounds like the game disk is either defective or really a cd.


----------



## Bish Go Die (Aug 18, 2007)

No, the CD is fine, I ran it on another pc and there were no problems, also it is not the disk it is saying is a CD, it shows it as a DVD-Rom but is showing my Disk Drive to be a CD-Drive.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

That changed because it saw a cd in it.


----------



## Bish Go Die (Aug 18, 2007)

No, it says on the game box it is DVD, it also says on the Game disk itself DVD, even if it was a normal CD there is no reason I can think of that it should not work.

Edit: I also tried using a different DVD drive and it will not instal with that one either. It did instal on another pc though so I am thinking it must be an issue with some software on my pc.


----------

